# Hypocare for mud fever, who has tried it?



## Thistle (16 November 2012)

Just read about this in H&H, does it work? Is it worth it?


----------



## PolarSkye (16 November 2012)

I have, and GD's mud fever seems to finally have GONE, but I honestly couldn't tell you whether that was down to the Hypocare, the aloe vera spray or the five weeks in out of the wet.

P


----------



## snopuma (16 November 2012)

I have been using it as follows

Horses out every other day, when they come in hosed off, towel dried, then quick spray, night before going out again, smother in baby oil and turnout boots all round to go out in and touch wood, nothing as yet and they are in really deep mud!

so I would say worth it!

Both had it really bad last year, with cellulitis as well (TB and WB) so I am doing everything to avoid that again, it was awful!


----------



## milo'n'molly (16 November 2012)

A horse on the yard gets it really bad every year, this year the hypo are has nipped it In the bud. Also used it on ring worm on a Shetland someone rescued and a dog bite. Worked really well each time


----------



## ArcticFox (16 November 2012)

mmm not sure, haven't used it. 

I have asked the company to send me their research on it but so far no info received.


----------



## Elfen (16 November 2012)

No worked for me at all - and not worked for a surface injury either


----------



## Tempi (16 November 2012)

I purchased some and used it on a capped hock, not made any difference at all.... Got out the sudocream (love that stuff!) and put on hock and it had healed over and hair was growing back within 3 days.

I have the most amazing boots for mudfever - Bloss suffers really badly from it all year round, her legs (all up the fronts of her canon bones and around her pasterns/fetlocks in all 4 legs) are always covered in tiny little scabs.  She got lymphangitis this year in all 4 legs because of it, and shes never been totally scab free on her legs in the 10years that i've owned her.  

Anyway after vets bills and nothing working I did some research and bought her some EquiMed AG stable boots, all you do is hose (if the legs are really muddy) and towel dry, or just brush, the mud off and put the boots on.  Leave on over night and then when you take them off in the morning brush the legs again.  After a week there were no scabs at all on any of her legs.  And now 3 weeks on her legs have never looked so good and her skin around her heels is much tighter and the hair is growing back thicker.  

I put an update on my website which has a link to the company I bought them from (as you can see i'm not sponsored by or have any links with the company I just think their product is brilliant):

http://www.parisiennedressage.com/news.php


----------



## Venevidivici (16 November 2012)

Has worked on (mild) mud fever on 2 on our yard-nothing else used,so was def the Hypocare.


----------



## wildcard (16 November 2012)

hasnt worked for me at all mare has been out in totally dry field every day legs washed everynight with hibbi scrub then totally dried off and PLENTY of spray used on the area hasnt made a blind bit of help at all, been doing this for over a week now and no change, will be going back to the trusty sudacream to see if this will help!! havent used on anything else so cant comment on wounds and cuts etc


----------



## kerilli (16 November 2012)

just started using it on the scabby bits on Katy's hind cannon bones which have never responded to ANYTHING else I've tried (incl neem oil and lots of other things that usually work, will report back)
wildcard, are you sure the hibiscrub isn't undoing any good the Hypocare (or anything else) is doing? Vet told me that it actually inhibits healing, he uses it for aggressive cleaning of a new wound, for which it is fine because cleaning is more important than anything else at that stage, but after that only for cleaning his hands! It is very very strong (even diluted, obviously), doesn't encourage tissues to heal at all...


----------



## YasandCrystal (16 November 2012)

It worked for me on my horse's thrush that was really deep seated and stubborn due to the wet summer and what's more because it doesn't sting whatsoever he was very happy to have it sprayed on.
I have used it on surface wounds and to be fair they have healed fine. I wouldn't say I noticed a remarkable speed of healing, but they did not get infected. I was impressed with the thrush healing though.


----------



## Thistle (16 November 2012)

Need something for Wally, he had a tiny nick on his pastern which was cleaned and treated until it looked as though it was healing then left alone (I don't have mud, just a tiny bit in gateways, less than hoof deep) All horses are in at night. It has now flared up and one teeny patch is about size of 2p and he has other small scabs.

Vet was here Tues for vaccs (he only had 1 patch size of 1p then), I had been putting MSM cream on as a barrier but left it Tues for vet to see and also left it wed am as had to go to vets to pick up some A/B and flamizine cream she had made up for me. Applied the vet cream Wed lunch time to find 1 small patch had grown and 4 little patches had sprung up.

Boots aren't an option, his legs are still skinny (yearling) and he hasn't met boots yet, he would probably eat them!

I feel really bad about it. I've never had anything with mud fever before so guess I must usually do something right . I don't habitually wash legs unless covered in really wet slimy mud. I use oli and sulphur on my hairy cob and had just started using it on Wally too (he has 4 white socks)


----------



## Old Bat (16 November 2012)

Haven't tried it yet so this is an interesting thread, thank you. My vet has said the same to me in the past about Hibiscrub....not to use it every day but just initially to clean wounds, it's too strong for regular use and can aggravate the condition.

Re mudfever, luckily I haven't had a horse with it for a while but the vet's trick for this one was to lather E45 cream over the infected area, clingfilm the area and bandage overnight, (really!) which sweats all the scabs off, then wash off with tepid water, dry meticulously, keep the leg dry and use usual barrier cream until healed. Worked a treat!


----------



## SillySausage (16 November 2012)

Ughhhhhh mud fever. Currently the BANE of my life.

My boy has never, ever had it before but this year he has it horrendously. His front legs have cleared up fine but his back legs just wont shift. He has now been stabled 24/7 for TWO MONTHS!

Started with the muddy marvels mud fever kit, which has worked in the past on other horses just fine. Then moved on to hibiscrub and sudocream. Still no improvement so vaseline to soften the scabs, hibiscrub to clean it and a pink steroid cream (name escapes me!) from the vets and still no improvement.

I have recently moved him yards (I relocated) and my boyfriend's vets have given me E45 cream, with added steroids. 7 days later and - touch wood! - we're down to just one leg with scabs left....

What a nightmare it is!


----------



## wildcard (16 November 2012)

thank you kerreli, thats really interesting to know as this was what people suggested for me to do... i had been using it every other day the hibbi scrub to try encourage the scabs to come away  and stay clean and then i would wash with clean water afterwards, maybe it has been to harsh on her skin.. really glad to know this will give the hibbi scrub a miss for a while and just use warm water with the hypocare see if this makes any difference fingers crossed  sudocream you can stay in the tub a bit longer he he


----------



## kerilli (16 November 2012)

Wildcard, it was news to me too, i was shocked, because I'd always used it as you do. He really did say he only uses it to disinfect his own hands! I now use Robinson's Activ Wash for first cleaning anything unless it is very deep (e.g. if it obv requires stitches, in which case it gets Hibiscrub).  
I think, from what I've read, that the Hypocare is the only thing you need to use, it cleanses and does everything. Will report back, if it heals up Katy's chronic scabs it will be miraculous, I have tried everything and they're still there, just dry and flaky and flipping persistent!


----------



## Squeak (16 November 2012)

I've had good results with it with mudfever as well.  Used hot water to get the scabs off and then sprayed it on and the mudfever was pretty much gone the next morning and I had been trying to get rid of it for a couple of weeks so I was impressed.


----------



## mrussell (16 November 2012)

Chester started with some scabs on his white foot.  Sprayed Hypocare on and it didnt do a thing.  Tried Botanica....  and the whole leg blew up.  £150 of antibiotics later...  its looking better but still swollen and sore. Started using Dermisol and its improving but started swelling again.

Nightmare.

Just started Sudocrem last night...  now worried its the wrong stuff to use.

Weve never had MF before...  and we are on heavy clay so this year is no different to any other year.  Bummox.


----------



## amage (16 November 2012)

I've found it successful on everything I've tried it on


----------



## Horsemad12 (16 November 2012)

kerilli said:



			just started using it on the scabby bits on Katy's hind cannon bones which have never responded to ANYTHING else I've tried (incl neem oil and lots of other things that usually work, will report back)
wildcard, are you sure the hibiscrub isn't undoing any good the Hypocare (or anything else) is doing? Vet told me that it actually inhibits healing, he uses it for aggressive cleaning of a new wound, for which it is fine because cleaning is more important than anything else at that stage, but after that only for cleaning his hands! It is very very strong (even diluted, obviously), doesn't encourage tissues to heal at all...
		
Click to expand...

Agree Hibi scrub is nasty (but effective) so I would not use daily - once a week max?


----------



## ArcticFox (16 November 2012)

you'd be better using povidone iodine antiseptic solution for open wounds - diluted to the correct amount.  Any open wound will have delayed healing if soap based solutions are used.  

As you say Kerilli, good for cleaning although if I'm prepping an open wound for theatre, I'd use povidone iodine antiseptic rather than hibiscrub (chlorhexidine).  we use hibi for all normal skin preps (so use hibi for the skin but povidone for the wound itself) 

basically if an open wound you should only use anything that you'd be happy to put in your own eye!


----------

